# Cargo ship 'hits passenger ferry' near Amsterdam



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Cargo ship 'hits passenger ferry' near Amsterdam

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-11604273

Ray


----------



## Mjroots (Mar 10, 2009)

More at the Nederlandse Omroep Stichting website (in Dutch):-

http://nos.nl/artikel/192933-voetveer-overvaren-door-vrachtschip.html


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Have missed most of this incident. Can anyone tell me what the outcome was, any persons missing, any prosecutions, what happened.
I just dont believe that an event like this can be just passed over on a marine site.
Can anyone help?

Don


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Don Matheson said:


> Have missed most of this incident. Can anyone tell me what the outcome was, any persons missing, any prosecutions, what happened.
> I just dont believe that an event like this can be just passed over on a marine site.
> Can anyone help?
> 
> Don


It is what they call a foot ferry that carried about 15 people, i think the skipper is missing presumed drowned.'cueball44'


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks Cueball, I saw a short bit on the news showing what must have been the ferry upside down but nothing else had been said. 
Sorry to hear about the skipper but very glad it wasnt a huge loss of life being reported.
Would be interested to find out how they could collide in a narrow canal, as I would assume the cargo ship had a pilot and the ferry could see him coming.

Don


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Don Matheson said:


> Thanks Cueball, I saw a short bit on the news showing what must have been the ferry upside down but nothing else had been said.
> Sorry to hear about the skipper but very glad it wasnt a huge loss of life being reported.
> Would be interested to find out how they could collide in a narrow canal, as I would assume the cargo ship had a pilot and the ferry could see him coming.
> 
> Don


The cargo ship(?), was a German river barge, of about 3000tons load, they do not carry pilots. There is an inquiry into the collision. Only one casualty was the skipper of the ferry who was on his own at the time. This was a most unusual occurance.


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks Billieboy, I didnt know it was a barge that run the ferry down, although quite a big barge at 3000 ton. I would like to know the results of the inquiry, but am still confused as to the reason it happened. Wont mention my thoughts just yet but will await the court.

Don


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

3K barges are nearly standard size these days Don, Iron ore barge trains can get up to 15K, trials were done with 20K barge trains, but these were found to be slow, due to maneuverability in some places on the Rhine. Total tonnage of these dumb barges; with a large, "pusher", tug; varies with the water depth in the rivers, at various critical points.


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Billieboy My mate was married to a Dutch girl whos brother was on the barges for many years. Small barges compared to todays list you have given me. The big barges may be OK but what happens when summer comes and we have low water in the rivers? 
Have to admit on my many visits to Holland and being based there at one time I had a love for the "family" type barges and was lucky enough to have coffee on board a few. 
Now that must have been a nice way of life, on the water but with no big waves to bother you.

Don


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Summer, sometimes, requires a draught restriction on the main rivers, 1976 for instance was a disaster summer when draught limits went to their lowest ever. It really is surprising how little water these barges draw. As to the family barges, the next door neighbor is a son of a barge skipper and he was born and brought up on board, his dad is a good mate of mine, we knock back the odd beer together, his wife calls us, "Salt and Fresh".


----------

